# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > ΕΓ/ΟΓ Ανοιχτού τύπου (Open type ferries) > Ξένα κλασσικού τύπου (Παντόφλες) >  Heblec I [Άγιος Νικόλαος Ι]

## Gregory K.

Εκανα μια βολτιτσα χθες στη Σαλαμινα….

  Τελικα μονο τεσσερεις «κλασσικες παντοφλες» εχουν απομεινει…

  ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ


  ΑΙΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΗ ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΗ


  ΜΑΚΕΔΟΝΙΑ ΙΙ


  Και μαλιστα η μια από αυτές πλεον με σημαια Παναμα και το ονομα HEBLEC-I μαλλον ετοιμαζεται να μας αποχαιρετησει…. 

  HEBLEC I


  Αληθεια γνωριζει κανεις με ποιο ονομα δουλευε εδώ στην Ελλαδα??

----------


## esperos

ΑΓΙΟΣ  ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ

----------


## nautikos

> ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ


 
Για την ακριβεια το ονομα ειναι *Αγιος Νικολαος Ι*. Επισης για τα ξενα την εκανε πολυ προσφατα και το πρωην *Καπεταν Βαγγελης*, το οποιο ειχε δεσει πλησιον του *Heblec I*.

----------


## pantelis2009

Αφού ρωτάτε ας δούμε το Αγ. Νικόλαος Ι το 2007 όταν έκανε δρομολόγεια Φανερωμένη-Πάχη και μία φωτο απο το 2008 που είχε γίνει HEBLEC I πριν φύγει για τα ξένα. Χαρισμένες σε όλους τους φίλους της κλασικής παντόφλας :Wink:  :Razz: . 


ΑΓ. ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ Ι 01.jpg

ΑΓ. ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ Ι - HEBLEC - I 01.jpg

----------


## csa73

Σήμερα το μεσημέρι με πιλότο και συνοδεία ρ/κ του Σπανόπουλου αναχώρησε για προορισμό άγνωστο. Αυτό που θέλω να επισημάνω είναι ότι το κατάστρωμά του έχει διαμορφωθεί σε κέντρο διασκεδάσεως και η σημαία του είναι Παναμά. Καλότυχο όπου και αν πάει.

----------


## pantelis2009

Φίλε csa73 νομίζω ότι κάνεις λάθος ή αναφέρεσε σε άλλο .......Αγ. Νικόλαος.
*Το Heblec I (e.x Αγ. Νικόλαος Ι) κατασκευασμένο το 1975 με ΙΜΟ 7516101,* ύψωσε την Παναμαική σημαία στα τέλη 02/2008 και έφυγε για Αγκόλα στις αρχές 03/2009, όπου δουλεύει ακόμη. Ας δούμε και τα στοιχεία που είχα στείλει στο περιοδικό Ε και δεν τα δημοσίευσε.
Κατασκευάστηκε το 1975 στο ναυπηγείο του κ. Βασιλειάδη στα Αμπελάκια Σαλαμίνος και η καθέλκυση του έγινε τον Φεβρουάριο του 1976. Ναυπηγός του ήταν ο κ. Ψαρομμάτης. 
Το *Αγ. Νικόλαος Ι* με Ν.Π. 5303 είχε μήκος 42 μέτρα και πλάτος 12 μέτρα. Η μοναδική μετασκευή του έγινε το 1989 και πλέον το μήκος του ήταν 47,70 μέτρα, το πλάτος το 14 μέτρα και είχε νηολόγιο για 51 Ι.Χ και 300 επιβάτες. Η κίνηση του γινόταν με δύο μηχανές BOTUEN 290 ίππων και η ταχύτητα του ήταν 9-10 μίλια. 
Για περίπου 30 χρόνια εξυπηρετούσε ανελλιπώς την γραμμή Παλούκια – Πέραμα και την τελευταία διετία την γραμμή Φανερωμένη – Ν. Πέραμο. 
Το τελευταίο Ελληνικό πλήρωμα του αποτελείτο από: Παντελής Αντώνης (Πλοίαρχος), Βιλλιώτης Βασίλης (Α΄ Μηχανικός), Βιλλιώτης Ευάγγελος και Δρυγούτης Σπύρος (Ναύτες), Μπούτσης Σωτήρης (Βοηθ. Μηχανής) και Μπούτσης Γιάννης (ναυτόπαις).  
*Το νέο του όνομα είναι HEBLEC I  το IMO7224948 πουλήθηκε στη Ν.Ε. HEBLEC MARITIME S.A και θα δρομολογηθεί στην Αγκόλα της Ν.Α Αφρικής.* 
Θα φύγει από την Σαλαμίνα αυτοδύναμο, μάλλον παρέα με το Καπετάν Βαγγέλης μιας και θα κάνουν το ίδιο δρομολόγιο. 
Εύχομαι καλό ταξίδι και καλή συνέχεια. 

Ας το δούμε σαν ΑΓ. ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ Ι όταν στις 09-09-2007 ξεκινούσε απο Φανερωμένη για Πάχη γεμάτο φορτηγά και Ι.Χ.
Για όλους τους λάτρες των ανοικτών.



ΑΓ. ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ Ι 02 09-09-2007.jpg

----------


## sylver23

Παντελή μήπως ο Csa αναφέρεται σε αυτό

----------


## pantelis2009

Μάλλον φίλε sylver23.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πολυ ενημερωμενος ο παντελης για αλλη μια φορα

----------


## SteliosK

Λίγο πριν την αφιξη του στο λιμάνι Cabinda της Αγκόλας το 2010

1075608.jpg

© Captain Johan
Shipspotting.com

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας το δούμε σαν ΑΓ. ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ Ι όταν στις 12-01-2008 είχε βγει για τη συντήρηση του στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη και δίπλα του είναι το Διαμαντής απο τα Στύρα. Για όλους τους φίλους των ανοικτών.

ΑΓ. ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ Ι 04 12-01-2008.jpg

----------


## npapad

Μερικά στοιχεία για το ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ Ι με αντιπαραβολή από το αρχείο του αδελφού μου Εμμανουήλ Παπαδάκη (emmpapad) και τον Lloyd's Register 1979-80.
Some info about AGIOS NICOLAOS I crosschecked from my brother Emmanouil Papadakis' (emmpapad) archive and the 1979-80 Lloyd's Register.

AGIOS NICOLAOS I, Reg. at Piraeus (off. no 5303, Class B, 16/4/1975 to 27/2/2008), IMO 7516101, call sign SV3949, Built 1976 (Vassiliadis Bros, Salamis), 428 gt (emmpapad) - 300 gt (LR), 42,63 m X 12,01 m, 2 oil engines 4SA each 8 cyl. 600 BHP (Societe des Moteurs Baudouin, France). Owner : Vassiliou Pr. (emmpapad) - A. Filiagos & Co. (LR)

----------

